# Boags Draught Clone



## Adric Hunter (6/3/08)

My old mans a big fan of Boags Draught, try as i do i just can ween him off it. So I was thinking of makeing him up a clone to keep him happy. Does any one have any good suggestions for a recipe? As close to the original as possible please, hes very pedantic about it he wont even drink Boags Premium or Castle Lager, which to me are all quite similar beers (though im sure many would argue with me). Preferably all Extract and/or Partial as Im yet to brew a full mash, but theres a first for every thing so id greatly appreciate any mash recipes as well.


----------



## Adamt (6/3/08)

Sorry to possibly dishearten you... if your old man is that picky, I doubt you'll brew anything close enough on a homebrew scale, even with a full mash.

Don't have a recipe for you either!


----------



## MVZOOM (6/3/08)

The closest I have come to a commercial mid-range beer (ie.. cascade / carlton draught / new / boags draught) is a full mash:

90% Ale
10% Wheat

Mash at 64C. Single PoR hop addition, circa 20g of 10% AA Por at 60mins - if you want to make a 'Premium' beer, use 1 further 10g addition at 10-15mins. Use a neutral lager yeast and ferment low. 

Fairly well documented - this will give you a malty beer though. So you may wish to suppliment the 90% Ale with 80% Ale and 10% dex or similar, to help thin it out. 

Cheers - Mike


----------

